# First ever colonoscopy - freaking out about prep



## 23372 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm having my first colonoscopy next Tuesday and I'm really worried about the prep. I have to take fleet phosphosoda, any tips on how to make it less disgusting, how to keep it down, etc? Also, any general tips on the prep? I'm not really that worried about the procedure, because I had a gastroscopy a few weeks ago, and I didn't remember it, so hopefully it should be the same for the colonoscopy.


----------



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

Mix the prep with ginger ale. I took about 2/3 of it, followed by a glass of water. Then I took the remaining 1/3 dose with ginger ale an hour later.I was to take the dose between 4 and 6 p.m. The 4 p.m. start was better. I also found it helpful to take Jello, apple juice and tea as part of the liquids, finishing my liquid intake by 9 p.m. I drank chicken broth during the day as part of my liquid diet, but not during the evening when doing the prep.The pectin in the apple juice and the gelatin seemed to make this easier on my system. The first night of prep was not pleasant. Second night was easier.


----------



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

P.S. I found it helpful to suck on a hard candy after downing the prep. Choose one with a strong flavor.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey.. I think we all get our engines running with thoughts of a prep. But somehow we all survive.I will tell you right up front. as soon as you are running clear.. your prep is done.I took the fleets phosphosoda prep. I was at that time experiencing severe D _before_ the prep. I asked if I should do the prep any differently because I was running sheer liquid at the time. The GI I had at the time said no.(Just so you know.... He's no longer my GI. LOL)Well I only got through half the fleets phosphosoda and I was STILL going after I arrived at the hospital for the procedure. Didn't sleep but 45 minutes that night.Had I known that the prep was done after one is running clear.. I would never have worried about not finishing the other half of the prep. As it was I was terribly concerned I would have to re-schedule the procedure because I didn't "finish" the prep he gave me.So.. if you are running clear with the first half of the prep.. you are d-o-n-e.







Work on Bathroom ambiance. Candles.... relaxing music.. a good book or a couple magazines.... a personal DVD player (lol if you have one) etc>>> Maybe some clear fluids so you can have a beverage if you would like... ETC>Also you might want some nice flushable wipes to soothe any soreness or some Tucks pads etc. I also used a OTC Hydrocortisone oinment to soothe my poor butt in between.. well (bad pun) runs.







Make your bathroom a homey place and know there are MANY of us that have gone before you and lived to tell the tale.Remind us and we'll be thinking of ya.







BQPS BTW the Fleets stuff just tasted really salty to me... I too put it in some chilled lemonade flavor gatorade.


----------



## 23372 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi guys, Thanks so much for your advice. My prep is done, and the colonoscopy will be in about an hour and 45 minutes.I mixed the fleet with ginger ale, and it didn't taste too bad, just a bit burning and left a bit of a burning aftertaste, so I had some water afterwards. The ginger ale made me burp a bit, so for the second half of the prep (this morning), I let the ginger ale go flat first.I got very exhausted during the first half of the prep, so for the second half I drank powerade and E2 (I don't think we have gatorafe in my country) as my 2 litres of water, and that made me less exhausted.I'm pretty tired, cos I don't sleep well when I haven't eaten, so hopefully that will help the sedative along. It did for the gastroscopy.Anyway, thanks for your support. I'm so glad to have found this forum, as I don't know many people who've had this procedure done. I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi!I am working through my prep as well and my colonoscopy is tomorrow.I just feel bloated and tired. I am going to drink the last of this 24oz of water/gatorade but I think if the liquid is clear after that I am done!Now...getting me TO that appointment is another thing LOLGood luck


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Campbell,Great to hear things are progressing ok!What do you mean getting TO the appointment????Hey.. ya already did the hard part!Tomorrow you will be fine. You are under a doctor's complete attention. You will probably be sedated and know nothing of the procedure itself. I bet you find the staff there very understanding and kind. Nothing to worry about and it will be all over before you know it.Everyone is a bit nervous.. that is to be expected.When you go tomorrow.. remember.. loads of us have gone before you and survived none the worse for wear. (Other than the prep.







)And you won't be there alone.. I, and I am sure others, will be keeping you close in our thoughts.Let us know how you do when you feel up to it and try to get some sleep tonight. This time tomorrow.. it will be all over with.







XOBQJLu.. you too I'll be thinking of you and do let us know how you are when you can.You two are colonoscopy buddies!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope it went well J-Lu. I was thinking of you.BQ


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

In the UK there is a divide between endoscopy departments in different hospitals. Some use the 1-2 day clean-prep; which is awful stuff but can be done in about 7 hours.Others use a slower method: Senna for 3 days followed by a strong stimulant laxative for 2 days, I forget the name.I had the latter for my colonoscopy, it wasn't nice athlough I can't say I'd consider the clean prep a better option. Then again; my mother had clean-prep for her colonoscopy and she said it was better to get it over in hours rather than days.Regards,mr_colt


----------



## 23372 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi there,The procedure went well, I was awake, but pretty drowsy. It wasn't too uncomfortable. I remember seeing my intestine on the screen, and after the procedure I was told I said it looked pretty! I was pretty tired the next day, but fine the day after. Seven small polyps were found and removed during the procedure. I'm not sure why I had them, I'm pretty young and healthy, have any of you here had them?Anyway, I'm glad it's all over now, and since the polyps are small they aren't likely to be pre-cancerous, so that's good.


----------

